# Dooms day May 21st!



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone buying into the whole world ending on May 21st 2011? I have been seeing billboards and news paper advertisements but I am not buying into the hype. Some 89 year old guy who is a Christian radio broadcaster based out of California has predicted the world would end once before back in 1994. Whatcha think this time? I predict he will be wrong again. Luckily judgment day falls on a Saturday and most will be home with there families lol! He says around 6 pm a great earthquake will come. I think the world has been ending several times already since I've been born. We are still here


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well good thing you'll be here up north Doug! We are gonna have ocean front property when the other half of CA falls off


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't believe it. Bunch of bull
I don't want to get into all this religion and science religion stuff but hey you never know when it will end. It's just stupid. People are soooo silly.


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Wait, I thought the world was ending in 2012. WTF?!?!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Well good thing you'll be here up north Doug! We are gonna have ocean front property when the other half of CA falls off


:woof::woof: Yay beach party!!! I got a ton of lawn chairs and beach balls 


Nubwagon said:


> Wait, I thought the world was ending in 2012. WTF?!?!


LOLL I know right first it was 2012 now it's this month lol whatever. 
It's gunna be the whole year 2000 thing again. People running out buying water and canned goods just to have it turn out to be another normal day loll.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

If anybody wants to join me in my bunker it is full of beer  at least we go out happy! Lmao!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome I'll bring shot glasses and whiskey


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Nope dont believe it , I believe the world is in its end years but I think there is atleast another hundred years yet.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Nope dont believe it , I believe the world is in its end years but I think there is atleast another hundred years yet.


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

^^ agreed!!!!


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Wouldn't this just be another excuse to get drunk & naked? 

If so, where do I sign up?


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes, unfortunately the world is going to end on May 21st


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> Yes, unfortunately the world is going to end on May 21st


Really??? Are you serious or sarcastic? Explain :roll:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

jk all you sinners But I'm not gonna take down my Terminator poster for anyone! Sarah Connor?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

You ALL still feel good about tomorrow?!?!?!? :roll: DOOMS DAY!!! :woof:


----------



## Bruce TGPs (Dec 24, 2010)

:woof: Eternal Earthbound Pets will take care of your pets for you for only $135 paid in advance of course, So far 238 people have signed up :woof:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Bruce TGPs said:


> :woof: Eternal Earthbound Pets will take care of your pets for you for only $135 paid in advance of course, So far 238 people have signed up :woof:


I thought all dogs went to heaven?? lol I am totally pumped my boy will be with me then, cause I know for sure I am not one of the ones that are going to be called.

Oh and the world is only ending for those who are not sinners, not for the ones who like to drink, or swear, or use the internet. So you will all be here with me... lol

the FAQ'a are a riot!!

Eternal Earth-Bound Pets

Q: What if one of my family members are left behind. Will you still take posession of my pet?
A: That depends. When the rescuer arrives, if your loved one wants to retain possesion of the pet, the pet stays in the home. We expect in these circumstances that the pet will offer the family member some comfort and stability given the trauma of what has occurred. If the family member prefers, we will adopt the pet per our contract.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Eternal Earthbound Pets is run by some super smart atheists.... LMAO

I consider myself a Christian, not any certain denomination. But it says in the bible that man will not know the time or date that Jesus is to return. So I don't know how these people came up with this idea. Media gimmick....


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Eternal Earthbound Pets is run by some super smart atheists.... LMAO
> 
> I consider myself a Christian, not any certain denomination. But it says in the bible that man will not know the time or date that Jesus is to return. So I don't know how these people came up with this idea. Media gimmick....


its the same guy who predicted it happening in the 70's and people still go along with him. I don't understand I mean if he failed once, why would they still follow and believe him lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ames said:


> its the same guy who predicted it happening in the 70's and people still go along with him. I don't understand I mean if he failed once, why would they still follow and believe him lol


It's more like a cult of sorts......these people who are falling for this so called "dooms day" have spent there life savings on advertisements and getting the word out for the past year. I even read a story of a man who was disowned from his family and lost his wife/kids after he joined this group of Harold Camping followers. People are nuts!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I think the end of the world happens 24/7 to individuals. Just at different times. If this guy claims to be christian, then he's misleading ppl, per the bible, beware of false prophets, man will not know the day or the hour when Christ's second coming is & the apocolypse hits...
I find peace in accepting I'm not a perfect spiritual being & fall short to barely grasp the concept of perfect spiritual enlightenment. I'm not designed that way as a human. Just my thoughts.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I sincerely hope not. On some levels it makes me uncomfortable even thinking about it because I am Christian (even if I'm not familiar with the specifics of what's written in the good book). But I'm also glad I ate some pizza and jalapeno poppers before I went, if its to be the case.


----------



## Bruce TGPs (Dec 24, 2010)

Just don't drink the grape koolaid if anybody offers tommorow


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> I sincerely hope not. On some levels it makes me uncomfortable even thinking about it because I am Christian (even if I'm not familiar with the specifics of what's written in the good book). But I'm also glad I ate some pizza and jalapeno poppers before I went, if its to be the case.


LOL:rofl:



Bruce TGPs said:


> Just don't drink the grape koolaid if anybody offers tommorow


What's wrong with the grape koolaid? why not watermelon or cherry???


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> I sincerely hope not. On some levels it makes me uncomfortable even thinking about it because I am Christian (even if I'm not familiar with the specifics of what's written in the good book). But I'm also glad I ate some pizza and jalapeno poppers before I went, if its to be the case.


I ordered chinese food tonight and ate it ALL up! Washed it down with a piece of cake. I am usually a health food guru but tonight I let loose....figure if I'm going out then I'm going out happy and full LOL!! Problem is, is that I felt so guilty after I ate it I ran 3 miles on the threadmill :flush:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> LOL:rofl:
> 
> What's wrong with the grape koolaid? why not watermelon or cherry???


HAHAHA thats what Jim Jones made everyone drink at jonestown, grape koolaid, to kill themselves back in the day.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Just letting you guys know it's been the 21st down here for 11 hours now and we're still here! I'm still keeping a weather eye out for zombies though...


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Nubwagon said:


> Wouldn't this just be another excuse to get drunk & naked?
> 
> If so, where do I sign up?


Man this made me laugh. How awkward would that be the next day?

"So... we're still here, huh?"

"Yeah, I guess."

"So that stuff last night..."

"No, no, no, forget it! We were..."

"Yeah, no, right, it was..."

Long pause

"So, same time next year?"


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> Just letting you guys know it's been the 21st down here for 11 hours now and we're still here! I'm still keeping a weather eye out for zombies though...


:rofl: YAY!! We get to live until 12/21/2012 :woof: Then next end of world date :flush:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> Just letting you guys know it's been the 21st down here for 11 hours now and we're still here! I'm still keeping a weather eye out for zombies though...


Speaking of zombies...

CDC EPR | Social Media | Preparedness 101: Zombie Apocalypse - Blog


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I knew I wasn't making it to the gym tonight so I just counted my calories....mostly in cupcakes lol but 1500 is still 1500 whether its oatmeal, egg whites, veggies...or cupcakes xD i told my hubby I can't go to a movie tonight I'm staying with the dogs in case the world ends lol...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok I am just going to say this and leave it at that. No one knows when the world is going to end but god. Anyone who says they do is full of crap as there is no date or hour written in the scriptures and god is very clear about that. Anyway that is all I can add to this thread.

"No one knows about that day or hour, not even the angels in heaven nor the Son, but only the Father" (Mark 13:32)


----------

